# Are you guys linking to our website?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I voted yes, because I will link once my site is back up this afternoon...

Do you have a mini-banner (like the top of the site) to use for a banner link? Just curious....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You bettcha! Links are a good thing


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

There's a link to here on my links page, but there isn't a link to the link page anywhere on my site  I'm waiting for the buttons to be free, it's one of those deals where usually you have to be a member to get the button but every few months it's free ...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> There's a link to here on my links page, but there isn't a link to the link page anywhere on my site  I'm waiting for the buttons to be free, it's one of those deals where usually you have to be a member to get the button but every few months it's free ...


Use this one until they're free again....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dang, Katie....I can't believe all those ribbons you've got....(looking through Dusty's photos on your site).


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I now have a link from our rescue page to the website! Sorry I didn't think about it sooner.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone who can/could post the link to our site. Search engines use a variety of *algorithms* to determine *relevancy ranking,* one of them is number of links pointing to a particular site.
So more links pointing to our site will result in more visitors and also better visibility of our forum in search results, higher page rank as some would say.
Joe


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I would link it but first of all, I wouldn't know how and second, no one ever really goes to my site. lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's not that important if anyone goes to your site as number of links pointing to this site. Search engines know about your site.
Joe


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I certainly am!

Though I don't think anyone but me uses my links page either


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Joe, I am putting the finishing-touch to my site, and I am certainly more than eager to put a link to the forum. Now, couldn't we have a nice logo or icon? I find your main-logo.jpg a bit big as a link.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am thinking about creating some logo for this single purpose, but simple link will do. It really is mostly about search engine recognition.
Joe


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Shoot, the period where they are free was shorter than I thought. Now I have to wait five more days. Grr. I just hope changing the buttons doesn't mess up all the frames which I have since forgotten how to do. I don't like technology one bit.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Shoot, the period where they are free was shorter than I thought. Now I have to wait five more days. Grr. I just hope changing the buttons doesn't mess up all the frames which I have since forgotten how to do. I don't like technology one bit.


Should be pretty easy..... You're just editing the page, navigation.htm. Save it and upload it and you're done....

If I wasn't busy getting ready for Riley's baseball game, I'd just make you a cool Flash menu.... (I might just do that later, and after you see it, you can decide whether or not you want to use it...)


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Joe said:


> I am thinking about creating some logo for this single purpose, but simple link will do. It really is mostly about search engine recognition.
> Joe


I think thats a GREAT idea. I plan on putting a logo on my MySpace to advertise this GREAT forum !!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry,I don't have a website.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres a little icon I put on my Myspace
It links right to this site​


----------

